# Hendy Thread?



## PJB (Feb 2, 2018)

What happened to the Hendy Thruxton day thread? Was on here earlier but has now disappeared.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

They're not a sponsor. you're welcome to share the event details as a user but it was too commercial on their part.


----------

